# Cow's Milk for Dogs: Bad...why?



## Bugly (16 January 2009)

I've just been through the sticky post 'food that are bad for dogs' and coudln't see anything specific about milk (other than about dairy/lactose not being god which falls into the same bracket).

Anyway; my mum has a rescue JR Terrier who is 11 and very stuck in his ways (if you know old JR's you'll know what i mean)!  From the moment she had him he's always gone mad when she gets milk out of the fridge and think he's old owners (who have sadly passed away) must have given him milk.  She started to give him a small bowl full every day- I told her I didn't think that cow's milk was good for dogs and she should stop giving it to him.

Does anyone know any examples of illness in dogs that has been caused by feeding milk?  The dog has been suffering sinus problems in the past 6 months and I cant help but think the milk is not helping- Mum's vet said he didn't know (?!).  A friend told me cow's milk no but dogs could have 1/4 goats milk watered down?

His diet is very healthy otherwise: he adores cabbage-boiled eggs-fish-all kinds of meat &amp; veg leftovers!


----------



## _Acolyte_ (16 January 2009)

Sorry I cant think of any specific illnesses which are caused by cows milk, but I do know that it is just too rich for them - years ago I gave my greyhound some leftover milk as she was being fussy, it gave her violent and comprehensive diarrhoea


----------



## matthew (16 January 2009)

I was aware that milk was bad for dogs however, my bitch is 16 now and has always loved cheese. She only gets it as a reward (after being brushed or bathed for example) but with it being dairy I know it isn't ideal. She has had cheese as a treat ever since we have had her (about 14 years) and she is very very well for her age. I suppose dogs are like humans really in the sense of 'everything in moderation'. However, I dont like to see dogs being given 'human food' on a regular basis!
I would think that giving a saucer of milk a day is not a good idea but if the JRT has been having it for years, any damage may well have already been done!


----------



## kibob (16 January 2009)

It's just too rich for them I believe and they don't NEED milk in their diets it has no nutritional benefits for them.

My experience was the same as Bobblestocks', gave my boy a tiny bit of left over milk and he had violent diarrhoea 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I wouldn't give it to him personally, but having said that if he was given a bowl a day by his old owners then it can't have done him much harm to reach age 11.

I think I would speak to annother vet.


----------



## Joss (16 January 2009)

It doesnt do too much harm.  We live on a dairy farm &amp; keep back buckets of milk (raw milk) to feed to the calves.  Our dogs always like to have a good drink &amp; its doesnt do them any harm at all.


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2009)

Apparently, humans are the only species on the planet that drink another species milk. And cows milk is not entireley fantastic for humans either.

Cows milk is meant for the calf so has all the good things that a calf needs. 

Dogs do not need cows milk and I understand that it is also bad for cats which is why you can by special milk specifically for cats.

I have heard of goats milk being used for dogs especially during periods of convelesence.


----------



## Goya (16 January 2009)

Just as an aside to all this, I won some cartons of milk especially for dogs once last year. I'm not really sure how it was different to cows milk or exactly what it was but it apparently sells very well and you can get the same for cats.
If anyone can enlighten me I would be grateful. The dogs loved it.


----------



## Bugly (16 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just as an aside to all this, I won some cartons of milk especially for dogs once last year. I'm not really sure how it was different to cows milk or exactly what it was but it apparently sells very well and you can get the same for cats.
If anyone can enlighten me I would be grateful. The dogs loved it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds quite a prize! Will have a look for that: its a bit 'horses for courses' isn't it? I will suggest to my Mum that she gives him a break off it: how ever I was thinking along the lines that he has made it 11 with no problems- so why not carry on.  When I'm 80 i'm going to eat and do what I darn well please!


----------



## Goya (16 January 2009)

I think places like Pets At Home or whatever they are called sell it. I haven't actually bought any but might just do.
We won it at a Flyball comp.


----------



## Louby (16 January 2009)

My pup has weetabix in the morning, something I just carried on when he came home to us.  We use Lactose which is a puppy/kitten milk mixed with water and I get it from Pets at home.  It lasts ages too and works out much cheaper than if we did give him normal cows milk.


----------



## Clodagh (16 January 2009)

Our adult dogs all drink milk with no ill effects. The puppy has a splash on her food sometimes and seems fine.


----------



## cyberhorse (16 January 2009)

Our dog drinks milk and is fine, though I believe some dogs and cats are lactose intolerant. The nutritionist we saw to sort out her skin issues recommended feeding natural yoghurt with her dog biscuits. BTW all her skin issues disappeared when wheat was withdrawn, so most dog foods are bad for her.


----------



## Patches (16 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It doesnt do too much harm.  We live on a dairy farm &amp; keep back buckets of milk (raw milk) to feed to the calves.  Our dogs always like to have a good drink &amp; its doesnt do them any harm at all. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto.

Our dogs have always enjoyed a walk at calf feeding time. They will go into the dairy, when milk is being measured out for the calves, licking their lips.  Often they'll tip over the used buckets to lick inside, searching for the odd drip of milk. 

None of ours have ever come to any harm. That said, I wouldn't feed them a bowl of it every day. I'm talking about small amounts.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (16 January 2009)

Some dogs are lactose intolerant, although yogurt can be beneficial, as the lactose is destroyed in the heating process.  If a dog is lactose intolerant, it will scour, and (sweeping statement alert!) puppies which are weaned onto weetabix and cows milk, and then scour, will be intolerant to either the cows milk, or the wheat, or both!


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just as an aside to all this, I won some cartons of milk especially for dogs once last year. I'm not really sure how it was different to cows milk or exactly what it was but it apparently sells very well and you can get the same for cats.
If anyone can enlighten me I would be grateful. The dogs loved it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Its probably called something like 'Toplife' or something similar. Its is goatsmilk which has been fortified with gloucsomine. 

Suppose its like most things, everything in moderation.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 January 2009)

Don't know if it's relevant since we're not talking about puppies, but from an old study,  

Bitch milk :  Fat 40.2% Protein 40.8% Carbohydrate 13.4% Ash 5.4%
Cow milk :  Fat 26.2% Protein 26.2% Carbohydrate 38.8% Ash 3.5%


In Sweden all vets I've heard/read saying something on the subject, recommends giving processed sour milk (Filmjölk= fermented milk/ cultured milk?) to dogs after diarrhoea to help replace the good bacterias that can be lost after stomach "diseases".  


I don't think I've ever given my dogs any milk, but if I did, I think I would rather give them the "real thing" = unprocessed milk straight from the cow so to say, rather than what you buy in the store. Filmjölk, as I understand it, have always been considered to be sort of processed, since it had to stand and allow the bacterias to start growing.


----------



## Tia (17 January 2009)

When my little springer had her litter of pups last year I checked out milk products and found the same as FL as said above; that not to use cows milk as it was too weak and lacking in nutrients for the puppies.  Goats milk didn't come much higher than cows surprisingly.  The milk advised was evaporated milk, so that's what I used for mushing down their puppy food when they started on solids.

Apart from the puppies, I've never given my dogs any milk at all, however they love cheese!  I don't give them much but a little every couple of weeks.


----------



## louise1967 (17 January 2009)

Apparently its the lactose in it and dogs cant break it down, that what I was told, when I started feeding my 8 pups it when they were almost weaned, and then they all had the shits!!!  I was told to give them puppy milk or goats milk, some dogs can tolerate it when they are older, but its best to avoid as a habit and just give occasionally, as soon as I put them all on goats milk the pups were fine.


----------



## Paddockornament (18 January 2009)

I found that my younger dog used to get hot spots and once I took her off most dairy that stopped straight away. My pups get Weetabix when they are little but I use goats milk which gives me a LOT less diarrhea.


----------



## star (18 January 2009)

all my dogs have always had full fat milk every evening.  it's my parents thing - we've had 4 boxers, 2 lived till 12.5yrs (a good age for a boxer) and the other 2 are still going.  i tried telling them they're lactose intolerant but thye want to carry on giving it.  dogs love it - neither gets upset by it.


----------



## TarrSteps (19 January 2009)

Can't say on the lactose/tolerance/nutrition front, but dairy consumption has been linked to sinus and breathing problems in people and cutting it out of the diet often results in a lessening of symptoms.  It has nothing to do with lactose and might not even be a sensitivity as such, but apparently has to do with the actual make up of the milk.  Might be worth consideration for a dog with sinus issues.


----------



## Foxfolly (19 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Apparently its the lactose in it and dogs cant break it down, that what I was told, when I started feeding my 8 pups it when they were almost weaned, and then they all had the shits!!!  I was told to give them puppy milk or goats milk, some dogs can tolerate it when they are older, but its best to avoid as a habit and just give occasionally, as soon as I put them all on goats milk the pups were fine. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is exactly what I believe to be true also, we always feed our lactating bitches goats milk, then the pups go onto it mixed with their puppy food.

I don't think its bad for them, just that it might give them the squits and as its going right through them they won't be getting anything from it!!


----------

